# Have Rehomed a pair of Degus - care help please!



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Rehomed a pair of Degus last night, went to have a look and couldn't leave them! They're for our son who fell in love with them.
A pair of 8 mth old males, both seem fine.

Any help on housing / care / general info greatly appreciated.

Housed in a tall 'rat' cage at the mo with mesh shelves and ladders but will change this as soon as possible to wooden shelves because of thier feet. Have covered the shelves for now.

Will get pics up so you can see the habitat and animals and give opinions.

Have given them hay and soft bedding with a few boxes as temporary hides.

Going shopping for food and toys today.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

DEGUTOPIA >(')')< For all your degu needs

lots of info on there  i found that site very helpful, i have degus myself so feel free to pm me if you have any specific questions and ill do my best to help


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

oh also, what "soft" bedding have you used?
in my opinion cotton wool type and even shredded cloth type are a no go, they love to try and eat everything in sight the last thing you want is a poor ikkle degu with a blockage. my boys have cardboard which they shred up hay to chew to help keep their teeth short and they also put that in their bedding, they also get sheets of kitchin paper which they tare up and put into their bed


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Jacs

Have PM'd you

Paul


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

The one important thing is avoid fruits or anything with sugar (even natural sugar) as Diabetes is very common.

Make sure they have hay available at all times too!


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

*Please meet....*

Ronnie









Reggie









And thier home









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

mattm said:


> The one important thing is avoid fruits or anything with sugar (even natural sugar) as Diabetes is very common.
> 
> Make sure they have hay available at all times too!


Cheers Matt

Ye Gods they're messy things, really friendly though!

Paul


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

mattm said:


> .
> 
> Make sure they have hay available at all times too!


watch them if they have food down at all times, SOME degus will just eat for the sake of eating and get overweight leading to diabetes. the 2 boys i have now just eat when they are hungry, my degu who passed away last year doogie use to eat and eat and eat if there was food in the cage at all times so i had to measure out how much they could have each day


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers Jacs

Will keep an eye what they are eating.

Paul


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

Aww aren't they cuties! Great cage too it looks massive


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks very much, they are getting real friendly now.

Paul


----------



## Suzoo (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks good  My boys have wooden shelves which have to be replaced regularly because of the chewing! Even though they have loads of wooden toys and apple branches they just love to chew the shelves and their wooden hut!

They do make a terrible mess around their cage but are so comical and entertaining it's worth it LOL!

I've had Nobby & Spike for 2 years - wouldn't be without them chattering away in the background now!


----------

